# Impendancia en Frecuencimetro



## asterión (Jul 22, 2010)

Hola amigos, tengo muchas dudas sobre el frecuencimetro que he montado y apelo a vuestros conocimientos para librarme de ellas:  Monte el famoso frecuencimetro de ik3oil:  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  y luego le añadi este prescaler:  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Y el montaje "final" fue asi:  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Bueno, mis consultas son las siguientes: Como pueden ver en mi montaje he usado cable coaxial para las conexiones internas que lleven señal, pero use un cable coaxial cualquiera sin conocer su ohmiaje porque crei que lo importante en esa señal es blindarla mas que coincidir en el ohmiaje del aparato a testear (sobre este punto opinar)  Bueno, pero ahora me dedique a construir las puntas de prueba para conectarle al BNC que puse a la salida, y es ahi donde vuelven a surgir las dudas:  1. Es importante el ohmiaje del cable mallado a usar en las puntas de prueba? o en el interior del circuito del frecuencímetro? 2. Hay que agregarle algunas resistencias para aumentar la impedancia en las puntas de prueba como son las puntas de los osciloscopios (ya saben 1X o 10X)?? 3. La impedancia de entrada del 2N2369 sera suficiente para darle una buena lectura de la parte HF? 4. Cuanta impedancia tendra la entrada de la señal en el prescaler??? 5. Es importante lo de la alta impedancia en el frecuencimetro? o no tiene nada que ver???


----------



## anthony123 (Jul 22, 2010)

a573r10n dijo:


> 1. Es importante el ohmiaje del cable mallado a usar en las puntas de prueba? o en el interior del circuito del frecuencímetro? 2. Hay que agregarle algunas resistencias para aumentar la impedancia en las puntas de prueba como son las puntas de los osciloscopios (ya saben 1X o 10X)?? 3. La impedancia de entrada del 2N2369 sera suficiente para darle una buena lectura de la parte HF? 4. Cuanta impedancia tendra la entrada de la señal en el prescaler??? 5. Es importante lo de la alta impedancia en el frecuencimetro? o no tiene nada que ver???


 
1.-Si, si es muy bajo te carga el circuito y podria introducir errores experimentales
2.-Depende de tus usos, con el hecho de que sea de alta impendancia basta
3.-Si (al menos para mi). Solo en casos muy criticos (osciladores sin buffer, salidas de filtros,etc) he tenido que agregar un adaptador activo con un fet o un mosfet DG tambien serviría.
4.-50ohm
5.-Si, la misma respues que la 1era.


----------



## asterión (Jul 22, 2010)

Gracias, a ver, entonces, la entrada del 2N2369 es de alta impedancia? la verdad es que por mis pocos conocimientos no logro encontrar ese dato en el datasheet. pasaria entonces algo asi: la entrada de HF = alta impedancia la entrada vhf = baja impedancia (50ohmios). Otras preguntas: 1. puedo tener un frecuencimetro con baja impedancia (50 ohmios) y agregarle unas resistencias para aumentarle a la punta la impedancia?? algo asi: http://www.cromwell-intl.com/radio/probes.html  2. Y si tengo un frecuencimetro con alta impedancia y le pongo las mismas puntas que el anterior punto, habra problemas al ser diferentes impedancias???  3. Cuanta impedancia consideran baja??? menos de 50???


----------



## Antonio Subirats (Jul 27, 2010)

Normalmente la impedancia de los cables "mallados" o coaxiales suele estar alrededor de los 50 Ohm.,incluso los cables de audio rondan este valor. Lo importante es que el coaxial sea :
-Lo más corto posible
-Tenga la menor atenuación posible
-La sonda de entrada lo mas corta posible ,Lo ideal sería utilizar una sonda de osciloscopio y si el circuíto
queda demasiado cargado utilizar la atenuacion compensada x10


----------

